# On patrol



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

The new Texas Highway Patrol gunboat payed us a surprise call Tues morn. at the Baffin cabin. Had a nice visit w/ the crew and the boat looks impressive in person, w/ those 30 cal. guns! We just knew they were gonna get stuck trying to reach the pier, but they powered thru the mud, coming and going. Said they would be making regular runs down the Laguna from now on. They refused to handcuff my BIL, for pics/grins. :wink:


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Wth? Is it that bad on the LM?


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

Just wondering a couple of things. Do they know how much its going to cost to maintain those motors "powering through the mud"? Why did they pay you a visit at a fishing cabin?


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

tokavi said:


> Why did they pay you a visit at a fishing cabin?


I'm sayin...


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

That is a bad lookin mother right there!


----------



## corkysteve (Jan 16, 2010)

tokavi said:


> Just wondering a couple of things. Do they know how much its going to cost to maintain those motors "powering through the mud"? Why did they pay you a visit at a fishing cabin?


 Answer to question #1 = No, but don't care.
Answer to question #2 = Just something to do.


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

i saw it out of the water at the boat show and all i could say was [email protected]$%#%&^$%&@


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I think they smelled the breakfast tacos I had just cooked. :biggrin: I'm not sure why they stopped, they saw us on the porch and did a u-turn and puttered up to the pier. Not too many people at the cabins mid-week. They were friendly and we asked them to come up and visit at the cabin, which they did. I really think it was their first run, as the capt. said they were a brand new unit. When I asked "how much", he was quick to point out it was drug money, not taxpayer dollars. He did say a flats boat had been stopped down there last week(he didn't say they stopped it), w/ 250 lbs of pot on it, so maybe it's a drug highway. Being that big of a boat, they better figure out the pinch points or they're just wasting their time, not being able to leave the channel much. The capt. also said they have ~5 more boats like it on order. I also asked about nightvision/thermal, and he said not yet, but it's on order. We do hear an occasional boat running at night w/ no lights. My personal feeling is they'd be better of w/ one less crew, and add a drug dog, if that's why they're there.


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

That's just a waste of resources right there, Boondoggle if I have ever seen one. You would think a trip eng deep v gun boat could be put to better use then bogging through a shallow muddy bay to check some fishermen. Maybe those state cops should leave the water to the game wardens, and coasties who have the right tools for the job and know how to use them.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

Drug money may have bought it but taxpayer money is keeping it running and crewed.WASTE!


----------



## CaptDocHoliday (Feb 3, 2011)

How much sea grass they chew up?


----------



## mustfish (May 26, 2010)

Highway patrol? On the water? Gimme a break. I wonder if they're hiring! Did they have their pocket fisherman rods with them? Lucky dawgs.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

CaptDocHoliday said:


> How much sea grass they chew up?


Wade, Paddle & Patrol?


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

all this will do is create a so another revenue source for them on the water.I wonder if the other 5 boats are drug money or taxpayer money?


----------



## Texcam (Mar 25, 2007)

reeltimer
"Drug money may have bought it but taxpayer money is keeping it running and crewed.WASTE!" 


Ding...Ding..... We have a winner !


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

paymerick said:


> Wth? Is it that bad on the LM?


_*Hmm, funny I was thinking the same thing. I know according to the media and some of the events that have been going on with the drug cartels across the border, that their getting kinda bold, but the LM :frown:*_


----------



## JED (Nov 14, 2004)

I know there used to be alot of dope coming north to bird island in the 80's and the only real enforcement was TPWD, never saw anyone else. Nowadays I've seen USCG, TPWD, and awesome DHS boat and now the THP. Everybody is getting their hand in the cookie jar. There were a couple of good articles/editorial last sunday in the caller times on asset forfiture and the huge money grab it has turned into.

Here ya go

http://www.caller.com/news/2012/feb/23/asset-forfeiture-is-a-misused-law-enforcement/

http://www.caller.com/news/2012/feb/19/high-dollar-highways-brooks-county-another-of/


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

JED said:


> I know there used to be alot of dope coming north to bird island in the 80's and the only real enforcement was TPWD, never saw anyone else. Nowadays I've seen USCG, TPWD, and awesome DHS boat and now the THP. Everybody is getting their hand in the cookie jar. There were a couple of good articles/editorial last sunday in the caller times on asset forfiture and the huge money grab it has turned into.
> 
> Here ya go
> 
> ...


That's how I see it, too. Great timely links! Back in the early 90's, my buds leased the old cabin that was on this landsite to DEA for 9 months, w/ GLO's endorsement. Not sure if DEA used it to party/fish/R&R, or for interdiction. My buds said "never again", but the thought came up after DPS left the other day, that maybe that's why they stopped...to ck out the location...


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

They really wanted to check out your rods Jerry, I'm kinda hacked, we didn't stop and visit. We saw them as we ran by to fish that area in front of the cabin


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

Makes you wonder


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Here they are headed out


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

Someone put a banana on that boat!


----------



## clint623 (Jan 31, 2012)

Lol that's harsh paymerick!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Nwilkins said:


> They really wanted to check out your rods Jerry, I'm kinda hacked, we didn't stop and visit. We saw them as we ran by to fish that area in front of the cabin


I gotta admit the capt they did a ***, when he saw all 4 rods w/ spiral micros. :biggrin: He seemed the fisherman in the bunch and was most interested in talking fishing. Mel showed him a single Mirrolure provoker that he had been using for 2 days...it was chewed up, but not torn. You musta been holding something, or you woulda stop in... :wink:


----------



## Nwilkins (Jan 18, 2009)

Goags said:


> I gotta admit the capt they did a ***, when he saw all 4 rods w/ spiral micros. :biggrin: He seemed the fisherman in the bunch and was most interested in talking fishing. Mel showed him a single Mirrolure provoker that he had been using for 2 days...it was chewed up, but not torn. You musta been holding something, or you woulda stop in... :wink:


Lol


----------



## Kitchen Pass (Apr 4, 2011)

How often will you see those highway smokeys in those polyester duds once it is July and a million degrees? Sure it's fun right now with cooler weather. But then again that beast probably has central air somewhere....


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

personally I don't mind my tax dollars going towards those boats. I'd rather it go into that than welfare and other entitlement programs. Camping in the LLM/ landcut I've heard my fare share of boats running in the middle of the night with no lights or anything like that. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if it was drug traffickers. If they're keeping stuff like that off the water then more power to them


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

southpaw said:


> personally I don't mind my tax dollars going towards those boats. I'd rather it go into that than welfare and other entitlement programs. Camping in the LLM/ landcut I've heard my fare share of boats running in the middle of the night with no lights or anything like that. I wouldn't be surprised one bit if it was drug traffickers. If they're keeping stuff like that off the water then more power to them


Never thought of it that way and that's a good point. Just think the could of picked a better boat for the LLM what is the average depth of the LLM? Not very deep


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

flatsmaster14 said:


> Never thought of it that way and that's a good point. Just think the could of picked a better boat for the LLM what is the average depth of the LLM? Not very deep


Or will they ever fire those 100k guns?


----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds cheaper than that cigarette boat that USCG & Customs was running down there in the mid 80's during "Zero Tolerance" w/3 coasties & 2 customs agents on board.


----------



## flatsmaster14 (Mar 25, 2011)

paymerick said:


> Or will they ever fire those 100k guns?


Well if there ever in a situation it's better than the pistols they carry...
I'm not supporting them at all, it's totally stupid. What really got me was the mud grips on the trailer?


----------



## wadehedtke (Mar 1, 2008)

Saw the boat in emails a while back and wondered if it was doctored. Guess I know now. Got to check out the CG boat last year at Harbor Bait and the crew were rally cool, invited us on board to check out the rig. Maybe I'll see these guys in a month.


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

I doubt very seriously anyone running drugs in that area will be doing it in a boat that isn't suited to be there. The guys who have nothing to hide will stop and submit to search / questioning. The bad guys will go scooting off into shallow water and lose the yacht in not time flat.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

So much for wading after beer for breakfast! I understand the principle but dont understand why they would actually "visit" a cabin when they know thats where people go to get away. Pretty soon the highway patrol will have planes and theyll be landing on private roads out in the country just to come "drop in" at random peoples houses. I hate to be negative but thats ridiculous. Letting a few bails of pot get by is cheaper than running that gas hog up and down the canal and wasting peoples time with routine stops. Like was said before they should leave it to the game wardens. Cool boat though. Thanks for sharing!


-mac-


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> So much for wading after beer for breakfast! I understand the principle but dont understand why they would actually "visit" a cabin when they know thats where people go to get away. Pretty soon the highway patrol will have planes and theyll be landing on private roads out in the country just to come "drop in" at random peoples houses. I hate to be negative but thats ridiculous. Letting a few bails of pot get by is cheaper than running that gas hog up and down the canal and wasting peoples time with routine stops. Like was said before they should leave it to the game wardens. Cool boat though. Thanks for sharing!
> 
> -mac-


Where ya been, SmackD? I think DPS already has something like 22 planes/helos. Like was already mentioned in a CCCaller link, I think they're just as interested in stopping the cash flow south...they get to keep that money! It costs them for disposal when they find drugs.


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

They will never ever have to use those guns IMO, they aren't running a river firing at fixed positions, f'ing stupid. Unless they are taking that thing a few miles off shore it is a total waste and way to much armaments.


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

i think it's more of an intimidation factor than anything else... the best gun is the one that gets the job done without ever having to pull the trigger. 

"speak softly and carry a big stick"


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Goags said:


> Where ya been, SmackD? I think DPS already has something like 22 planes/helos. Like was already mentioned in a CCCaller link, I think they're just as interested in stopping the cash flow south...they get to keep that money! It costs them for disposal when they find drugs.


I guess i havent been reading that cc caller. I know helicopters have been used in high speed chases but you dont hear about it much. I was just being sarcastic 
man, joining in on the soapbox. Its a little too much boat for that area but im glad you shared it with us! I just have had a few too many unpleasant experiences with the five-o. Theres better places for drug money to be used IMO

-mac-


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I guess i havent been reading that cc caller. I know helicopters have been used in high speed chases but you dont hear about it much. I was just being sarcastic
> man, joining in on the soapbox. Its a little too much boat for that area but im glad you shared it with us! I just have had a few too many unpleasant experiences with the five-o. Theres better places for drug money to be used IMO
> 
> -mac-


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Smackdaddy53 again.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww wonnmo, dont be like that bro! 


-mac-


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

I think that its just an powerstruggle betwwen tpwd.cg.dhs...to see who can outdo each other.........marijana? Come on ...in 10 yr it will probbly b legal anyways. Hell. Half of the states it already is. It would lower the crime rate too beacause the dope men can't sell something that's legal... the dope man doesn't sell beer do they.lol


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I think someone has been watching too much Hawaii-5-O, or Mimi vice reruns. 

I can understand an increased LE presence on the water down south, but having a boat like that in the LM is like having a 150mph dodge charger pulling security in a Wal Mart parking lot!


----------



## cheetah (May 30, 2006)

*on patrol*

I had a buddy who's brother was shot at his cabin a few years back not far from there. He arrived and a guy was at his cabin. The guy asked for a ride to corpus then jumped off the dock and waded away. He went to another cabin broke in , stole a shotgun and came back and shot my buddys brother. Luckily the victim got a shot off and scared the intruder. There was a big manhunt and the suspect was caught. Be careful down there guys never know who you are gonna run into.
Andy


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

"Texas DPS, **** yah, coming again to save the mother ****** day yah"


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

paymerick said:


> "Texas DPS, **** yah, coming again to save the mother ****** day yah"


Hahahaha. Classic!


----------



## crawdaddct (Sep 14, 2011)

Bayscout22 said:


> I doubt very seriously anyone running drugs in that area will be doing it in a boat that isn't suited to be there. The guys who have nothing to hide will stop and submit to search / questioning. The bad guys will go scooting off into shallow water and lose the yacht in not time flat.


Thats why they have the machine guns, they dont have to chase you down.


----------



## wos (Oct 12, 2009)

*NEW Texas Gun Ship*

The local game wardens stopped by my pier on Baffin the other evening and introduced me to one of the new crew members of the THD Gun Ship. The game warden was orienting the new crew around the ULM and Baffin. It was about 11:00 pm and they had covered about 100 miles that evening. The only thing I would change about the boat is I would mount the guns on an SCB. The boat they have needs about 3' of water to get up and not built for shallow bays. wos


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!



Shaky said:


> I think someone has been watching too much Hawaii-5-O, or Mimi vice reruns.
> 
> I can understand an increased LE presence on the water down south, but having a boat like that in the LM is like having a 150mph dodge charger pulling security in a Wal Mart parking lot!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

cheetah said:


> I had a buddy who's brother was shot at his cabin a few years back not far from there. He arrived and a guy was at his cabin. The guy asked for a ride to corpus then jumped off the dock and waded away. He went to another cabin broke in , stole a shotgun and came back and shot my buddys brother. Luckily the victim got a shot off and scared the intruder. There was a big manhunt and the suspect was caught. Be careful down there guys never know who you are gonna run into.
> Andy


Sorry to hear about that for sure. Lots of crazy people out there.

-mac-


----------



## flatsprowler (Jul 1, 2008)

Yep...absolute waste. Fast boats, helicopters, unmanned drones, thousands upon thousands of ICE, DHS, DEA... and we don't even put a dent in it....stop the insanity already. Legalize the pot and erase the incentives for illegals. 80% of the problem solved.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Legalizing pot isn't going to stop anything. Don't get me wrong I'm all for it so they could tax it like tobacco, but I'm pretty sure the bigger money maker is the columbian snow aka cocaine.


----------



## paymerick (May 19, 2010)

flatsprowler said:


> Yep...absolute waste. Fast boats, helicopters, unmanned drones, thousands upon thousands of ICE, DHS, DEA... and we don't even put a dent in it....stop the insanity already.


You can temporarily take away the supply, but it doesn't kill the demand...

My buddy's a deputy, he can make a big bust, smile and take a picture for the paper and accept the pats on the back, but he and every other LEO knows the drugs they take off the street will be replaced within a day..

Bust one of 50 loads and they'll make it 51...


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not on the water trying to make a living through illegal means, harming wildlife, or trying to harm people but I sure don't like being hassled while out fishing. It's pretty much overkill and tarnishing one of my favorite things to do. I'm sure there is a horror story or two out on the water but just like any other place what are the odds an LEO would have prevented anyway. Huge waste of money when you look at it cost vs reward, I don't care where the money came from it's still being wasted. 

I have some very liberal relatives that brought up the Arizona policy of everyone having to provide citizenship paperwork one day and my simple response was try going boating!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

*An elegant solution, without a problem...*



wos said:


> The local game wardens stopped by my pier on Baffin the other evening and introduced me to one of the new crew members of the THD Gun Ship. The game warden was orienting the new crew around the ULM and Baffin. It was about 11:00 pm and they had covered about 100 miles that evening. The only thing I would change about the boat is I would mount the guns on an SCB. *The boat they have needs about 3' of water to get up and not built for shallow bays. wos*


I think that about sums it up.

If they were going to build a perfect boat to patrol the Rio Grande - it wouldn't be that beast.

If they were going to build a perfect boat to patrol the Laguna Madre - it wouldn't be that beast.

If they were going to build a perfect boa to patrol near offshore - it's still not that beast.

All that said, it is a magnificent beast!


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

Bayscout22 said:


> I think that about sums it up.
> 
> If they were going to build a perfect boat to patrol the Rio Grande - it wouldn't be that beast.
> 
> ...


Yeah for the price of that boat they could rig out like 3 or 4 pangas that would do a better job of patrolling all 3 of the waters listed above. But again the government already throws money away at dumber things, at least this looks cool


----------



## crowsox (Aug 23, 2005)

wardens and border patrol have made several pretty good size busts over at Kaufer since the start of the new year.


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Whats the fuss*

So the guys stop by a cabin to visit, what's the big deal. I fully support the use of these boats both on the LM and the Rio Grande. The boats are perfect for the LM, you don't need a boat that runs in spit to patrol down there, one thing any LEO on here will tell you, you can't outrun a radio. Drug runners are not going to be running drugs in a Shallowsport, they are going to have the biggest fastest boat they can get their hands on, money is not a problem with them.

Gater


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

*The Fleecing Of America*


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

gater said:


> So the guys stop by a cabin to visit, what's the big deal. I fully support the use of these boats both on the LM and the Rio Grande. The boats are perfect for the LM, you don't need a boat that runs in spit to patrol down there, one thing any LEO on here will tell you, you can't outrun a radio. Drug runners are not going to be running drugs in a Shallowsport, they are going to have the biggest fastest boat they can get their hands on, money is not a problem with them.
> 
> Gater


Part of the problem is they cost $600K.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

paymerick said:


> You can temporarily take away the supply, but it doesn't kill the demand...
> 
> My buddy's a deputy, he can make a big bust, smile and take a picture for the paper and accept the pats on the back, but he and every other LEO knows the drugs they take off the street will be replaced within a day..
> 
> Bust one of 50 loads and they'll make it 51...


And a fraction of it gets skimmed and used or sold by an officer of the law. Dont think for a second it doesnt happen. Were all human!

-mac-


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

have you seen that 25 foot dargel that will run in almost nothing. looks similar to that. altho im not sure who makes that boat.


----------



## u wont know if u dont go (Jan 2, 2012)

Great thread by the way


----------



## sun burn (Jun 12, 2008)

southpaw said:


> personally I don't mind my tax dollars going towards those boats. I'd rather it go into that than welfare and other entitlement programs.


X2 on that one



u wont know if u dont go said:


> I think that its just an powerstruggle betwwen tpwd.cg.dhs...to see who can outdo each other.........marijana? Come on ...in 10 yr it will probbly b legal anyways. Hell. Half of the states it already is. It would lower the crime rate too beacause the dope men can't sell something that's legal... the dope man doesn't sell beer do they.lol


X2 on that one to


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

I say let them protect our border! Give them the biggest, fastest and by all means please be sure they're not out-gunned by the bad guys! I'm sure they're bright enough boys to find a way to corner anyone running into the shallows in an attempt to avoid them.

How many of us are screeming for border control? Well here is some border control-flavored in "shock and awe." You go DPS!


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I wonder why they stopped at three outboards?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Instead of that big boat they should use a Shallow Sport Latitude that is designed for the 6" deep flats as welll as offshore. http://www.shallowsportboats.com/boats/latitude/latitude-27-dt/


----------



## mikereds (Jul 1, 2011)

Great thread, i've enjoyed reading everybody's opinion.


----------



## Skinny_Trippin (Feb 28, 2012)

Goags,

Nice boat, saw this in a CNN report where they are buying 6 of these bad boys. 

From the photo this looks like Twin Palms. I have a cabin next to the ranch shoreline. Is this from your cabin?

Skinny_trippin


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

Welcome aboard *Skinny_Trippin*....


----------



## gater (May 25, 2004)

*Cost*



Bayscout22 said:


> Part of the problem is they cost $600K.


We did'nt pay for them and even if we did I still don't have have a problem with it. What, you want to give'em a Bayliner and a couple Daisy Red riders to patrol the lower coast!

Gater


----------



## Timalgrath (Jun 21, 2011)

with the amount of drugs and drug money they actually do claim to seize each year plus all of the cartels super cars and boats ect ect they can afford a fleet of them using the drug money that is. even still i wouldnt mind paying for something useful for a change. which this is useful


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

What would be useful to those guys are some highway patrol fishing shirts and colombia shorts and boat shoes. Theyre going to cook in the summer out there! Anyone else smell bacon?


-mac-


----------



## J.T. Barely (Jan 28, 2012)

KingTut said:


> I say let them protect our border! Give them the biggest, fastest and by all means please be sure they're not out-gunned by the bad guys! I'm sure they're bright enough boys to find a way to corner anyone running into the shallows in an attempt to avoid them.
> 
> How many of us are screeming for border control? Well here is some border control-flavored in "shock and awe." You go DPS!


.

If the wets run into the shallows, then where are they going to go from there? Think about it, call the chopper! You would have to be crazy to start a gun fight with that boat and you can't run from the man. I love beer for breakfast and I still wish they would get 20 more boats of any kind patrolling. Then bring home the military and put them on the bank of the Rio Grande. Im sorry I'm getting carried away with my little trip to fantasyland! Some of you guys must be the same guys from the other thread where y'all were describing what you would be wearing today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Im all for patrolling the border but i think those guys are trolling near the border. Its all good as long as they actually do some good. Im just not much on cops because ive seen too many dirty ones that break more laws than the guys they arrest and tend to do whatever they want. If theyre doing their job then more power to them but hopefully theyre not just out there dickin around


-mac-


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

gater said:


> We did'nt pay for them and even if we did I still don't have have a problem with it. What, you want to give'em a Bayliner and a couple Daisy Red riders to patrol the lower coast!
> 
> Gater


Here is my problem with this boat, it's not needed. #1 We already have DHS, Coast Guard, and Customs/Border Patrol with boats and aircraft patrolling this area. You also have Parks and Wildlife and whatever assets the county and local LEO have. #2 The cost of training and maintenance for these rigs is going to surpass the initial boat cost very quickly, who is paying for that? Jim Bob can't jump out of his cruiser and into the boat, your going to need dedicated boat crew, a coxswain trained in tactical boat maneuvers, and gun training how many state cops have shot from a moving boat at moving targets? This whole new unit will need logistics support more people and money that comes out of our tax dollars, and they want to get 6 more ???? to do what ?? spend my tax money to do a job that at least 3 other federal agencies already have the people, training, tools, and infrastructure in place and are doing this job already.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Thats what im stressin, looks like a good excuse to ride around in a boat and swing a stick. Who in their right mind tries to power through mud in a boat like that anyway? I thought game wardens have more jurisdiction than hi po anyway? Like the intracoastal isnt busy enough without six more offshore boats cruising around burning more gas than they already do on the highway. Maybe its just me but c'mon man!


-mac-


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

gater said:


> So the guys stop by a cabin to visit, what's the big deal. I fully support the use of these boats both on the LM and the Rio Grande. *The boats are perfect for the LM*, you don't need a boat that runs in spit to patrol down there, one thing any LEO on here will tell you, you can't outrun a radio. Drug runners are not going to be running drugs in a Shallowsport, they are going to have the biggest fastest boat they can get their hands on, money is not a problem with them.
> 
> Gater


The boats are perfectly suited for the Laguna Madre and $600K doesn't bother you.

That's the beauty of 2Cool. No matter what you believe, you can find someone that sees things exactly opposite.

Even if we had all this magically unaccounted for drug money, I could think of lots of better ways to spend it.


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

J.T. Barely said:


> .
> 
> Some of you guys must be the same guys from the other thread where y'all were describing what you would be wearing today.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 There's been an awful lot of talk of what the officers were wearing, coincidence...I think not.....


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

1. Baffin Bay is approximately 100 miles away from the border, lots of running around in that gun ship $$$$ 2. Coast Guard flies regarly out of Corpus South patrolling the waters along, with all the other federal LEO 3. Don't think that for one second that on a slow day you won't look suspect and not get pulled over. Our roads are already over policed as is. 4. Before you know it, they will be handing out speeding tickets and doing random searches. I am all for law enforcement, but do you honestly think that these new boats are not going to be used a sources of revenue for the government not only drug trafficing but citations for the everyday boater. THINK ABOUT it BEFORE you WISH FOR IT. I will keep my guns, money, and freedom and you can keep the CHANGE!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

X2 man! Uncle ted nugent would be proud my friend! 


-mac-


----------



## fernht8 (Oct 31, 2011)

reeltimer said:


> Drug money may have bought it but taxpayer money is keeping it running and crewed.WASTE!


 x10.... that ris is not cheap and those verados are not cheap to maintain as well. Not to mention i am sure the guys on that rig like to run it to the limit (i would) and the gas on that beast.... they could dp the same thing in a Blue Wave, lol.


----------



## fernht8 (Oct 31, 2011)

KingTut said:


> I say let them protect our border! Give them the biggest, fastest and by all means please be sure they're not out-gunned by the bad guys! I'm sure they're bright enough boys to find a way to corner anyone running into the shallows in an attempt to avoid them.
> 
> How many of us are screeming for border control? Well here is some border control-flavored in "shock and awe." You go DPS!


 .... have you heard of the Border Patrol, Texas National Guard, Goast Guard, Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps? just saying our borders are VERY well protected, just saying.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Pretty ridiculous. Like there arent enough hi po hiding in the **** bushes trying to catch you for 2mph over and chunking all your stuff in the ditch because they smell reefer on their own upper lip. Gimme a break. Fix a few potholes with that money, if they were paying for that gas like we do theyd refuse to set foot on it. Joyriding with 30 cals


-mac-


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

fernht8 said:


> .... have you heard of the Border Patrol, Texas National Guard, Goast Guard, Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps? just saying our borders are VERY well protected, just saying.


From invasion militarily yes. Otherwise their hands are pretty well tied, hence the 20 million illegals. Where's Buford T. Justice when you need him?


----------



## Worthy 2 Keep (Sep 2, 2009)

So anyone want to say what unbelievably expensive device they are going to use on these boats to catch the narco sub?:biggrin:

http://www.chron.com/news/houston-t...ts-from-captured-narco-sub-1691587.php#page-2


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

For those that like to read: http://www.borderlandbeat.com/2012/02/dont-mess-with-texas-gunboat-fleet-as.html


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

*Latitude NSRV*

Could've bought a boat MADE IN TEXAS AND MADE FOR TEXAS for less than 1/3 of the price. Just sayin':

http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=YNh_rxq2xgo&vq=high


----------



## Fish-n-Chips (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't even notice the patrol boat at first, too busy staring at the nice Whaler... Sharp looking boat.


----------



## pafisherman (Dec 6, 2010)

*Or better yet*



shallowgal said:


> Could've bought a boat MADE IN TEXAS AND MADE FOR TEXAS for less than 1/3 of the price. Just sayin':


As long as we're shamelessly promoting boats in a fishing discussion.

www.newwaterboatworks.com

Boat Show Schedule

Houston Fishing Show
February 29 - March 4/2012

Corpus Christi Intl
April 19 - 22/2012

McAllen Expo
July 20 - 22/2012


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

fernht8 said:


> .... have you heard of the Border Patrol, Texas National Guard, Goast Guard, Army, Navy, Air Force, Marine Corps? just saying our borders are VERY well protected, just saying.


I have heard of those agancies. Have you heard of the countless cases of murdering thugs that run the streets of Houston? That everytime they're suspected of crimes against the good working people of Texas, they disappear back across your VERY well protected border?

Personally, I don't want a VERY protected border, I want it sealed like every other country on earth does. It's how you stop from being "invaded."


----------



## ProSkiff (Jan 2, 2008)

kingtut said:


> i have heard of those agancies. Have you heard of the countless cases of murdering thugs that run the streets of houston? That everytime they're suspected of crimes against the good working people of texas, they disappear back across your very well protected border?
> 
> Personally, i don't want a very protected border, i want it sealed like every other country on earth does. It's how you stop from being "invaded."


bingo!


----------



## shallowgal (Jun 11, 2004)

See that little "sponsor" logo next to my name? They told me to go ahead and shamelessly promote products when it pertained to the discussion. Since the discussion was about a government boat to patrol Texas waters, I felt our Government boat pertained.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

shallowgal said:


> Could've bought a boat MADE IN TEXAS AND MADE FOR TEXAS for less than 1/3 of the price. Just sayin':
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch_popup?v=YNh_rxq2xgo&vq=high


Nice rig shallowgal but they are the Texas Dept of public spending!:biggrin:


----------



## FAT TIRE (Nov 25, 2004)

KingTut said:


> I have heard of those agancies. Have you heard of the countless cases of murdering thugs that run the streets of Houston? That everytime they're suspected of crimes against the good working people of Texas, they disappear back across your VERY well protected border?
> 
> Personally, I don't want a VERY protected border, I want it sealed like every other country on earth does. It's how you stop from being "invaded."


I don't think they're going back by boat, they use the highways. Which is another reason Texas Highway Patrol doesn't need to be playing around in a boat.


----------

